# Cow hocks



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Lately I've noticed so many young GSDs really cow hocked, at least I think that's the term I'm looking for (back feet appear turned out and hocks collapsing in). Is this purely genetic or are there ways of avoiding it? I am getting a west German show line and I would like him to be shown SV and UKC (either by me or with the help of someone else). Cow hocks are something I really have a distaste for even though I'm finding show dogs that are obviously cow hocked. Can you evaluate this on a two month old pup? Is it more of a phase for a younger, leggy dog? Kenya is my first and only GSD so far and despite a few aesthetic flaws she is not at all cow hocked and I love her back legs/feet, but I got her when she was almost 4 years.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am watching this thread with interest, since I am not at all experienced enough to have an opinion and I would like to hear what others have to say.
I have two GSDs of my own, one is west German showlines and the other was my foster puppy that I have had since he was 6 weeks old. Both went through a somewhat cow hocked stage between the ages of roughly 3 months to maybe 6 months. 
I have seen some puppies (at a regional AKC puppy match) that actually look like they are walking on their hocks. Not cow hocked exactly, but very, very low in the hocks.
Sheilah


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes that's what I'm wondering, if this is more of a phase. I don't see many American showline types, but it seems lately all the younger west German show lines I see are cow hocked, but I've been seeing mostly young dogs lately (2 and under). They weren't walking as low as an American showline, but to me they seemed almost weaker in the rear like they were dragging a bit and being cow hocked. But like I said I've never had a young GSD so maybe it's not an issue.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=777063&Main=62245#Post777063

If you watch part one, the last half has some really good video showing a moving GSD with cow hocks in the rear.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

My boy Apollo is cow hocked and has been since I've had him. He's improved a little, and I have been told he could grow out of it. Will he? I don't know.


----------

